# Star Wars: Episode 7 - Die Dreharbeiten haben offiziell begonnen



## Matthias Dammes (17. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 7 - Die Dreharbeiten haben offiziell begonnen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode 7 - Die Dreharbeiten haben offiziell begonnen


----------



## DarthPanda (17. Mai 2014)

man darf gespannt sein, was die mickey maus aus star wars macht.

ich blicke mal positiv auf nächstes jahr


----------

